# Atlanta area work



## Wolfcsm (May 24, 2004)

I am in the Atlanta area and would like to do some work where I can get some more experience working with saws.

I have done basic land clearing and tree removal in the past.


Have my own saw(S), log splitter and truck, as well as safety equipment.

I will even take firewood as pay.

Hal

__________________


----------

